
Pentagon compiled research into invisibility cloaking, wormholes, and warp drive - DoreenMichele
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/29/18187178/pentagon-research-documents-invisibility-cloaking-wormholes-warp-drive-department-of-defense
======
lioeters
Here's the list itself, following The Verge to Federation of American
Scientists.

[https://fas.org/irp/dia/aatip-list.pdf](https://fas.org/irp/dia/aatip-
list.pdf) (Page 5)

\---

1\. Inertial Electrostatic Confinement Fusion, Dr. George Miley, Univ. Of
Illinois

2\. Advanced Nuclear Propulsion for Manned Deep Space Missions, Dr. F.
Winterberg, Univ . of Nevada - Reno

3\. Pulsed High-Power Microwave Technology, Dr. James Wells, JW Enterprises

4\. Space Access, Dr . P. Czysz, HyperTech

5\. Advanced Space Propulsion Based on Vacuum (Space time Metric) Engineering,
Dr. Hal Puthoff, Ear thTech International

6\. BioSensors and BioMEMS, Dr. Bruce Towe, Univ. of Arizona

7\. Invisibility Cloaking, Dr. Ulf Leonhardt, Univ. of St. Andrews

8\. Traversable Wormholes, Stargates, and Negative Energy, Dr. Eric Davis,
EarthTech International

9\. High-Frequency Gravitational Wave Communications, Dr. Robert Baker,
G-ravWave

10\. Role of Superconductors in Gravity Research, Dr. George Hathaway,
Hathaway Consulting

11\. Antigravity for Aerospace Applications, Dr . Eric D avis , Earth Tech
International

12\. Field Effects on Biological Tissues, Dr. Kit Green, Wayne State Univ.

13\. Positron Aerospace Propulsion, Dr. Geruld Smith, Positronics Research

14\. Concepts for Extracting Energy from the Quantum Vacuum, Dr. Eric Davis,
EarthTech International

15\. An Introduction to the Statistical Drake Equation, Dr. Claudio Maccone,
Intemational Academy of Astronautics

16\. Maverick Inventor Versus Corporate Inventor, Dr. George Hathaway,
Hathaway Consulting

17\. Biomaterials, Dr. Bruce Towe, Univ. of Arizona

18\. Metamaterials for Aerospace Applications, Dr. G. Shvets, Univ. of Texas -
Austin

19\. Warp Drive, Dark Energy, and the Manipulation of Extra Dimensions, Dr. R.
Obousy, Obousy Consultants

20\. Technological Approaches to Controlling External Devices in the Absence
of Limb-Operated Interfaces, Dr. R. Genik, Wayne State Univ.

21\. Materials for Advanced Aerospace Platforms, Dr. J. Williams, Ohio State
Univ.

22\. Metallic Glasses, Dr. T. Hufnagel, John Hopkins Univ.

23\. Aerospace Applications of Programmable Matter, Dr. W. McCarthy,
Programmable Matter Corporation

24\. Metallic Spintronics, Dr. M. Tsoi, Univ. of Texas- Austin

25\. Space-Communication Implications of Quantum Entanglement and Nonlocality,
Dr. J. Cramer, Univ. of Washington

26\. Aneutronic Fusion Propulsion I, Dr. V. Teofito, Lockheed Martin

27\. Cockpits in the Era of Breakthrough Flight. Dr. G. Millis. Tau Zero

28\. Cognitive Limits on Simultaneous Control of Multiple Unmanned Spacecraft,
Dr. R.Genik, Wayne State Un iv.

29\. Detection and High Resolution Tracking of Vehicles at Hypersonic
Velocities, Dr. W. Culbreth, Univ. of Nevada Las Vegas

30\. Aneutronic Fusion Propulsion II, Dr. W. Culbreth, Univ. Of Nevada Las
Vegas

31\. Laser Lightcraft Nanosatellites, Dr. E. Davis, EarthTech International

32\. Magnetohydrodynamics (MHD) Air Breathing Propulsion and Power for
Aerospace Applications , Dr. S. Macheret, J -! ockheed Martin

33\. Quantum Computing and Utilizing Organic Molecules in Automation
Technology, Dr. R. Genik, Wayne State Univ.

34\. Quantum Tomography of Negative Energy States in the Vacuum, Dr. E. Davis,
Earth Tech lnternational

35\. Ultracapacitors as Energy and Power Storage Devices , Dr . J. Golightly,
Lockheed Martin

36\. Negative Mass Propulsion, Dr. F. Winterberg , Univ. o fNevada- Reno

37\. State of the Art and Evolution of High Energy Laser Weapons, J.
Albertine, Directed Technologies

38\. State of the Art and Evolution of High Energy Laser Weapons, J.
Albertine, Directed Technologies

